# Posted to Wainwright



## c4th (24 May 2009)

Good day,

I've been sentenced to Wainwright for three years beginning this APS.  I am looking for any information on activities, sports,  and groups specifically for my 2 and 4 year old boys.  My oldest played indoor soccer this past winter.

Any recommendations?

Thanks,

TNO


----------



## dangerboy (24 May 2009)

I do not know if you have seen the Town of Wainwright's web page, it has links to various organizations such as sports and scouts.

http://www.wainwright.ca/


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (25 May 2009)

Trust No One said:
			
		

> I've been sentenced to Wainwright..
> 
> Any recommendations?



Witness protection program???    >

All kidding aside, good luck.


----------



## c4th (25 May 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I do not know if you have seen the Town of Wainwright's web page, ...



Thanks, The community organizations page eluded me last time I visited their page.


----------



## templeton peck (16 Jun 2009)

Better than Gagetown! Where did you want to go and did you request anything besides Wainright? At least you won't pay provincial taxes! ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jun 2009)

Wainhole better than Gagetown?  You can't be serious!


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Jun 2009)

I'd take Wainwright over Gaghole any time.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jun 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I'd take Wainwright over Gaghole any time.



Thankfully, there are people who can help you with that  :blotto:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/ps/mh-sm/default-eng.asp


----------



## Teflon (17 Jun 2009)

Having spent time in both places I would have to side with Kat on this one

Wainwrong might not be that close to the center of the universe but Gagtown is pretty much at the armpit of the universe


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jun 2009)

Maybe its because I am a Maritimer then.  I haven't been to Wainwrong since '03, so maybe its...umm...better? now.


----------



## Jager (22 Jun 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Maybe its because I am a Maritimer then.  I haven't been to Wainwrong since '03, so maybe its...umm...better? now.



Nope


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Jun 2009)

I probably spent 1/4 of my total career in the Wainwright trg area, and a pretty decent chunk of the rest of it in Gagetown.  Maybe it's because I'm a westerner, but I prefer my swamps in the low ground, not on top of hills, humidity in the summer that you don't need a knife to cut through, and cold days with clear blue skies in winter.  Oh, no PST and  cheaper gas doesn't hurt either.  Oromoscow is Canada's model community?  A model of a 1960's community, maybe.


----------



## c4th (2 Jul 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> ... not on top of hills, humidity in the summer that you don't need a knife to cut through, and cold days with clear blue skies in winter. .



I think it was Tolstoy who said "Good training areas are all alike; every sucky training area sucks in its own way."

The move is about a week away.  Now all I need in Wainwright, in no particular order, is a contractor who augers fence post holes, a drywaller, and an English pub.

Anyone else here currently doing time in Wainwright?


----------



## mariomike (2 Jul 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Oromoscow is Canada's model community?  A model of a 1960's community, maybe.



Not a bad description! I was there on a pleasure visit last month and loved it! 
I don't know how that badge got on here, I tried - and failed - to attach it to another post in "Word Association". I'm not sure how to remove, so if you don't mind, I shall leave it on.


----------



## Milhouser911 (5 Jul 2009)

Wainwright is a lot nicer now than it was when I arrived 5 years ago, if only because you don't have to drive to Lloyd twice a week to buy things.  The timmies and Canadian Tire (and Wal-mart) really helped it look up.  As far as a pub, the bowling alley just re-did their pub side, it's probably the nicest little thing in town right now.

-Scott


----------



## Beltlink (14 Jul 2009)

My ex wife is there. If you bump into her ask her how the Brigade is doing.


----------



## Charlie Delta (14 Jul 2009)

I agree Wainwright is definitely better than it used to be.  I was posted there from March '06 to July '08 and while I was there they got a Wal-Mart, Canadian Tire, Tim Hortons and a new Co-op grocery store, and since I left they now have two new hotels being built ( Ramada and Best Western).....It's a raging Metropolis!!!  However, I don't have any kids so I can't really help with that.  Good Luck with the posting!!


----------

